# Knee support recommendations



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

look at the don joy reaction.
That is one I am looking at.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow that's a very nice looking brace but a little more than I want to spend. As I said the cheapo elastic braces do the job for me they just don't stay in place. I'm really looking for something inexpensive that will stay in place.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Wow that's a very nice looking brace but a little more than I want to spend. As I said the cheapo elastic braces do the job for me they just don't stay in place. I'm really looking for something inexpensive that will stay in place.


Dude, the cheapest fix I've found is to just use a cheap elastic velcro wristband, wrap that snug around the lower edge of the brace (below your knee), then take a bit of athletic tape and wrap that a couple times. Wrap the tape tight enough to keep it on, but loose enough to not cut off circulation. This is working for me right now when I ride.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks man for the tip. If nothing better comes along then I'll give it a try.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

No problem; I'm too cheap to go out and buy a new one that may or may not have the same problem. Plus it actually offers a bit more support; not laterally but for my patella. Let me know if you run across something not too pricey that works though if you don't go this route.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

trapper said:


> No problem; I'm too cheap to go out and buy a new one that may or may not have the same problem. Plus it actually offers a bit more support; not laterally but for my patella. Let me know if you run across something not too pricey that works though if you don't go this route.


I'm kind of the same way man. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I use a mcdavid that I got at sports authority. I have the model with the aluminum hinges but they are removable.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

midnightcaper said:


> I use a mcdavid that I got at sports authority. I have the model with the aluminum hinges but they are removable.


Do you have any issues with it slipping down?


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

No it stays up all day long. I wear it over my thermals too. Just make sure u get the correct size.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I went to sports authority and tried the mcdavid and then it dicks and tried the shock doctor. The mcdavid large felt too loose and the medium was too tight. The shock doctor large seem to fit perfect so I think I'm going to try the 864 model. I also tried the shock doc 865 with the open patella but the closed 864 felt better. Also I found them on eBay for $15, $5 cheaper than at dicks.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Used the 864 last night and have to say they worked pretty well. Decent amount of support and they stayed up pretty well.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've had surgery on my left ACL, and now I always wear a support with hinges for boarding. 
I have the shock doctor 875. Got it in M size and its pretty tight, but I find these braces get a lot of slack over time, so a few days out on the slopes and it should be good. 

I have also used mcdavid and mueller braces. Mueller one was good, but it also got very slack, so that's why I'm on the shock doctor now.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Motor cross knee braces work really well and don't slide down, might be overkill for what you guys need though


----------

